# How to lure a rabbit out?



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

went out to feed everyone this morning, our doe is gone! she broke out somehow last night I'm guessing, she was safely in bed when I checked on her last night. 
How do I lure her out? Just put out food and hope she comes out? We have a very full barn of things, she could be hiding anywhere or totally gone:sob:


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

I would put food out. If you have a live trap or can access one, that is something to consider. Or you could put her cage on the ground with the door open and her favorite food inside. Hopefully she would hop into the cage and you could find her.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I second the live trap. I've had good success with mine when my rabbits get out.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

If you can't find her, live trap near the cages is a good way to go.

I've had a few escapees (either they're very smart or I am very forgetful on those latches), so I speak from some experience.

In my experience, runner rabbits will tend to show up in the area by the other rabbits. I keep a big fishing net handy, as well as small pieces of wood that I can use to block escape paths. 

Then, it's just a matter of patience. And well-baited live traps if you have a very cunning wascally wabbit. 

Good Luck!


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the help. She's back! So she had her one night out, doing who knows what, and now back to domestic responsibility for her! She looks a bit ragged tho. Should I give her some kind of meds to counter any possible affects?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Should I give her some kind of meds to counter any possible affects?


I wouldn't medicate her unless you're sure she has an illness.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

dm9960 said:


> Thanks for the help. She's back! So she had her one night out, doing who knows what, and now back to domestic responsibility for her! She looks a bit ragged tho. Should I give her some kind of meds to counter any possible affects?


Is there something wrong with her?

If not, no worries. Just make sure she has her usual feed and water, and give her a few days to recover from her adventures.


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

no, nothing wrong with her, just checking with everyone here to make sure I wasn't neglecting anything, thanks


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

dm9960 said:


> no, nothing wrong with her, just checking with everyone here to make sure I wasn't neglecting anything, thanks


You might want to give her a stern lecture, though, about the dangers of running around with wild rabbits. That can only lead to trouble!


----------

